# Walmart 2018 halloween



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

I saw some new 2018 halloween inflatables here’s the pictures.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Oh no....that firedog from Paw Patrol. Must have for the little firefighter! Love Jack too!


----------



## RottingApples (Oct 3, 2010)

Kind of wish they'd do more Nightmare stuff than just 10,000 slightly different Jack Skellingtons...


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

RottingApples said:


> Kind of wish they'd do more Nightmare stuff than just 10,000 slightly different Jack Skellingtons...


 Yeah I would like a inflatable that was like 300 or something that had every main character in it or something like that. They have at least started with the at Home zero inflatable which is cool.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I just ordered this Crazy Bonez T-Rex small dinosaur skeleton from Walmart through Google Express. Never used GE before and it's suppose to be here by Thursday so we'll see. Not really in that big of a rush but that was the delivered by date they gave me. This was my first order so took advantage of the 20% off first order code (SUMMERFUN thru 7/2). The dino is 36 inches long, assume 16 inches high and 11 inches wide, bendable tail and moveable jaw. The big Jumbo plastic eggs (set of 3 nesting ones) I bought from Hobby Lobby on sale at Easter time (largest one 16 inches tall) should work just fine as an egg he hatched out of. Here's the link to the CB small T-Rex:

https://express.google.com/product/11452100133389664059_713257042510720112_8175035

I looked all over to see if I could find these being sold elsewhere yet, not seeing on CB's site either, so with the 20% off brought the price down to $24 so figure even if it sells for less elsewhere later I don't have go running around looking for it. It was not listed on Walmart's site either. Not really buying much of anything halloween this year (have so much to use already and have been looking for things since last year for a dinosaur theme). I saw that AtmosFX has dinosaur projections new this year so will add those but otherwise pretty much set what with last year's purchases of Home Depot's big T-Rex and big hatchling, a momma triceratops and 2 kids, and Walmart's Raptor. 

Honestly haven't been in the decorating mood since last year and wasn't even sure I wanted to decorate this year and instead take the year off and hit a haunted house on halloween. Saw the Jurassic World movie over the weekend and got me back in the swing of things albeit slow mode! I thought the movie's dino animation was so good this year I never even thought of the dinosaurs as being animated, which was quite the nod I thought to those involved in bringing them to life. Don't know how much I'll be hanging out here but did want to post about this guy in case someone else wants to order this CB T-Rex and take advantage of the 20% off coupon.


----------



## lbc (Sep 1, 2014)

Thought this link might furtther motivate you

https://mydinosaurs.com/category/realistic-velociraptor-costumes/




Ghost of Spookie said:


> I just ordered this Crazy Bonez T-Rex small dinosaur skeleton from Walmart through Google Express. Never used GE before and it's suppose to be here by Thursday so we'll see. Not really in that big of a rush but that was the delivered by date they gave me. This was my first order so took advantage of the 20% off first order code (SUMMERFUN thru 7/2). The dino is 36 inches long, assume 16 inches high and 11 inches wide, bendable tail and moveable jaw. The big Jumbo plastic eggs (set of 3 nesting ones) I bought from Hobby Lobby on sale at Easter time (largest one 16 inches tall) should work just fine as an egg he hatched out of. Here's the link to the CB small T-Rex:
> 
> https://express.google.com/product/11452100133389664059_713257042510720112_8175035
> 
> ...


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I just ordered this Crazy Bonez T-Rex small dinosaur skeleton from Walmart through Google Express. Never used GE before and it's suppose to be here by Thursday so we'll see. Not really in that big of a rush but that was the delivered by date they gave me. This was my first order so took advantage of the 20% off first order code (SUMMERFUN thru 7/2). The dino is 36 inches long, assume 16 inches high and 11 inches wide, bendable tail and moveable jaw. The big Jumbo plastic eggs (set of 3 nesting ones) I bought from Hobby Lobby on sale at Easter time (largest one 16 inches tall) should work just fine as an egg he hatched out of. Here's the link to the CB small T-Rex:
> 
> https://express.google.com/product/11452100133389664059_713257042510720112_8175035
> 
> ...


 Nice I got the T. rex egg from Home Depot on clearance and it’s huge I missed the mommy triceratops sale lol I wish they still had it.


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

I saw the t-rex skeleton that walmart had last year, it was pretty nice. With the NBC anniversary coming up maybe they will have something new. An inflatable Mayor and Oogie Boogie would be nice. Also, I followed ibc's link to the mydinosaurs site and found some awesome stuff! I would be just about be willing to sell a kidney for one of those t-rex skeletons!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

McBernes said:


> I saw the t-rex skeleton that walmart had last year, it was pretty nice. With the NBC anniversary coming up maybe they will have something new. An inflatable Mayor and Oogie Boogie would be nice. Also, I followed ibc's link to the mydinosaurs site and found some awesome stuff! I would be just about be willing to sell a kidney for one of those t-rex skeletons!



Actually Walmart carried a _Velociraptor_ skeleton, smaller than the Home Depot Big 8-9ft T-Rex.

Those "puppet" dinos were cool but yes at least a kidney! Maybe if they sold a small baby compy ( http://jurassicpark.wikia.com/wiki/Compsognathus ), I could see buying that if it was priced by size. But fun to look at all the same.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

My Google Express/Walmart order arrived via OnTrac as scheduled in a Walmart box. I had ordered 2 and it fit both of them nicely. Just some air pillows added for filler. They arrived in their own plastic bags. Nice quality. The Item page description title said they were an original Crazy Bonez item and I believe they are although the tag does not reflect this. Has Walmart on them so maybe made for them. The T-Rex measures 36 inches from head to tail, stands 16 inches high, and his feet are 11 inches from side to side, so measurements in listing were fine. Reg. 29.97 but used that Code SUMMERFUN to get 20% off of the order (thru 7/2) so saved about $12. Taxes added but since order was over minimum got free shipping (believe it was $25 min.). Shipping box was pretty good size. And here they are! Very happy with the purchase.




























So I looked at the tag and it's simply labeled Skeleton Dinosaur and checked Walmart site for that. I did find the T-Rex listed on Walmart's site for 29.97. They had it grouped under "Official Crazybonez Faux Bat Skeleton" listing where you could select an "animal" choice. Never would have found it there since didn't need a bat! and no indication there were other items you could choose. Here's the listing for it - you'll have to select Dinosaur though - https://www.walmart.com/ip/Official-Crazybonez-Faux-Bat-Skeleton/552265989. It's Walmart Item #564219165. Says pick up not available. Sold and Shipped by Walmart. Full price right now, so the Google Express can save you some money if you want to order it now through them and take advantage of a first time order. Google gave 2-day shipping.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

BTW on the back of the tag I found the UPC code so ran it through the UPCIndex.com to see where else it might pop up. Just Walmart so far.

https://www.upcindex.com/190842804680


----------



## caniac (May 26, 2011)

I know someone that does the decals of all the main characters, I will have them on my RGB black coro tombstones


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

I hope they are carrying the same LED light strings this year I need more for my arches.


----------



## lbc (Sep 1, 2014)

Hopefully Walmart will carry this too when stock hits the US, so far I have only seen it listed on Halloween Express and Frightprops


----------



## Sharkbait924 (Jul 1, 2018)

MichaelMyersSickHead said:


> I hope they are carrying the same LED light strings this year I need more for my arches.


 try wish.com. they have a lot of led strips in lots of colors. You may have to wait a few weeks for delivery though


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

lbc said:


> Hopefully Walmart will carry this too when stock hits the US, so far I have only seen it listed on Halloween Express and Frightprops
> View attachment 550959


This would be awesome!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I have a pterodactyl birthing area in my plans and having him hanging above that area watching the little ones might cool and maybe a bit intimidating to some and scary at the same time. Definitely going to keep an eye out for this one. Thanks lbc for mentioning it. Curious to see the animation on it. BTW not listed thru UPCIndex yet and not yet shown on Gemmy site's Halloween section.

Getting a little off topic with the next 3 items as not something from Walmart, but if you are doing a kid's party I could see making some origami pterodactyls as a small gift for each kid. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yuXutjRHTk8

Now this completed DIY could look very frightening: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DeyrcAGPK5o

I like this DIY pterodactyl. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7iAxZlhl9dg


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I see that Walmart will be restocking it's 6 ft. Standing Skeleton Raptor this year. You can get an instock alert if you want. He's pretty cool, a number of us ordered him last year. Looks like the price may have come down from last year ($72.99 instead of $99.00).

https://www.walmart.com/ip/6-ft-Sta...luminated-Eyes-Halloween-Decoration/384842738


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I see that Walmart will be restocking it's 6 ft. Standing Skeleton Raptor this year. You can get an instock alert if you want. He's pretty cool, a number of us ordered him last year. Looks like the price may have come down from last year ($72.99 instead of $99.00).
> 
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/6-ft-Sta...luminated-Eyes-Halloween-Decoration/384842738


I bought it last year, (well actually my mom bought it for my birthday  ) and I can say I was very happy with it. Nice, manageable size and looked great at night with a blue spot light. 

What I particularly like about skeleton props is that they can take the weather. Mine have been poured on and still hold up.
It was easy to take down and store in the original box too.

If you can get it cheaper this year I would get it. It looks great in a dino scene. That is why I am thinking of getting HD's Sabertooth cat prop


----------



## lbc (Sep 1, 2014)

What is up with Walmart? Last year they had new for 2017 Morris Costume props at good prices. I ordered the Towering Wailing Soul from them on July 8th last year, but I haven’t seen any new for 2018 props yet this year.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

ironmaiden said:


> ....What I particularly like about skeleton props is that they can take the weather. Mine have been poured on and still hold up.
> It was easy to take down and store in the original box too.....


That's good to know. I've always been wary of setting up expensive props in our front yard days in advance. And setting everything up more or less on the day of is stressful and takes a lot out of you trying to get it done in time and if find you still need something or run into an issue, really stressful. With all the skeleton dinos I have since last year was thinking of using our back yard (walkway around the whole house and two gates) to set up the dinosaurs there maybe the day before and cover them with plastic to keep the condensation off of them. Make my life so much more easier and still keep them protected. Have any of your metal connecting pieces rusted? I know we had these white powder-coated metal winter trees I would set up at Christmas time and after a few years they were so rusty my husband tossed. Really liked them too. With the cost of the dinos more than my trees wouldn't want to see that happen to them.


----------



## vwgirl (Jul 16, 2012)

So what do you do with the Walmart Dino when it is not Halloween season? You make a photo set for the release for the new Jurassic movie. I got lucky last year and scored him at 75% off. Best $25 I have spent. He is very well made and sturdy.
View attachment 556147


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

My Walmart finally started putting some Halloween out. They have had fall and pumpkins for at least a week...,maybe 2 but just now doing Halloween. I don't think my store is going to have much in the way of decor or props. It has several rows of costumes and costume accessories/ make up but only one small section of decor items. no props to speak of except skeletons and tombstones.

I did get these 2 cuties. not crazy about the glitter but they were only 6.97 so I can live with it.


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

This sounds alot like my Meijer...usually some really cool yard props but not much so far this year  But not everything is out but there isn't a lot of space left on their shelves.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

The cat seems to be yet another knock off that is all over the market this year. He looks very similar to the Johanna Parker version below. I be there is an owl like this out there too.









Johanna Parker version


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Yep , there is an owl by Bethany Lowe, he is wearing pants but still you can see he was the inspiration.


----------



## RottingApples (Oct 3, 2010)

So it looks like Walmart is expanding their "Greeter" plush line to include 4 Nightmare Before Christmas $18 plushes: Jack, Sally, Zero, and Oogie Boogie. If anyone comes across one (or more), and can post the item numbers, that would help me a lot in my search...


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

I saw them, I kinda wanted the Oogie Boogie one but it just didn't look "right" to me. They also had these big ceramic Jack pumpkins I went one day they had 6, went back and all were gone at 25.00 each. 

I did buy this little T-Rex hatching from an egg and the 98.00 Big Top Clown by Seasonal Visions Walmart is carrying. Never have enough clowns!


----------



## SnowSpook (Aug 13, 2018)

I went by my local Walmart today and they had more Christmas decor out than Halloween. Also, nothing really in the way of Halloween anyway, just costumes, light up pumpkins and light strings. So disappointing.


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins (Aug 8, 2016)

They look clear on my phone...idk how to improve the quality, sorry


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Went to the closest Walmart (which I LOATHE) since I was across the road at Target & they hardly had anything out that wasn't candy or a costume.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Finally made it to Wal-Mart and got Haunted House Canvas HL70249, also referred to as Lights & Sounds Wall Art for $14.97...

The light and sound show are both good. Would love to find the artwork itself in a larger canvas. I wish I could make the picture bigger so you could see all the detail. I particularly like the moon, lightning, and flying bats!


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

I go once a year and it's about time. They actually have a few things I am interested in.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

That has to be the neatest Halloween section I've ever seen at a Walmart, patch_of_pumpkins.


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins (Aug 8, 2016)

Wow thanks. Never thought I'd be proud of our Wal-Mart lol


----------



## mdna2014 (Jul 21, 2014)

*Finally back!*








found at walmart


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

mdna2014 said:


> View attachment 566159
> 
> found at walmart


? OK...has anyone west of the Rockies seen these in store? Have seen posts from Texas and Florida. I neeeeed these ?


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

mdna2014 said:


> View attachment 566159
> 
> found at walmart


What are they?


----------



## mdna2014 (Jul 21, 2014)

Nox Eterna said:


> &#55357;&#56850; OK...has anyone west of the Rockies seen these in store? Have seen posts from Texas and Florida. I neeeeed these &#55357;&#56841;


im in florida


----------



## mdna2014 (Jul 21, 2014)

Hearthfire said:


> What are they?


m&m's candy


----------



## kuroneko (Mar 31, 2011)

My Wal-Mart has barely started Halloween and there are odds and ends of Christmas out. I don't know what is going on, because normally by now both areas are set up. Either way I am seriously disappointed in the Halloween shirt selection this year. The men's t-shirts are uninspired and mostly just dumb jokes. The women's shirts are either pop culture branded, dumb jokes, or thinner than tissue paper. I can legit read signage on the other side of the store through the fabric, and that part of the store isn't that well lit.


----------



## scaringyou (Oct 31, 2010)

grandma lise said:


> Finally made it to Wal-Mart and got Haunted House Canvas HL70249, also referred to as Lights & Sounds Wall Art for $14.97...
> 
> The light and sound show are both good. Would love to find the artwork itself in a larger canvas. I wish I could make the picture bigger so you could see all the detail. I particularly like the moon, lightning, and flying bats!


You may want to check out cracker barrel https://shop.crackerbarrel.com/home-furniture/home-decor/wall-decor/haunted-house-led-canvas-with-sound/627386. It's double the price, but 20x15 vs the 14x10 size walmart, home depot, and others have. And you may want to compare the animation from here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C-ZitmjCK0A to the one you have. If I remember right, the larger canvas had more leds and did more animation than the version I saw at big lots/walmart. But those versions may have been in demo mode and not done everything it would have done normally.


----------



## mdna2014 (Jul 21, 2014)

hearthfire said:


> what are they?


they have made the halloween color mix for a few years now. I even wrote them a few years back but never got a response


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

mdna2014 said:


> hearthfire said:
> 
> 
> > what are they?
> ...


I just st bought 2 bags and excited to see the colors!


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

kuroneko said:


> My Wal-Mart has barely started Halloween and there are odds and ends of Christmas out. I don't know what is going on, because normally by now both areas are set up. Either way I am seriously disappointed in the Halloween shirt selection this year. The men's t-shirts are uninspired and mostly just dumb jokes. The women's shirts are either pop culture branded, dumb jokes, or thinner than tissue paper. I can legit read signage on the other side of the store through the fabric, and that part of the store isn't that well lit.


Mines
exactly the same they never put out most of the inflatables. They never put most of the projection lights out they barely have any regular lights. And I go there basically every day I mean it’s ridiculous they have all there Christmas trees out but no Halloween.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

scaringyou said:


> You may want to check out cracker barrel https://shop.crackerbarrel.com/home-furniture/home-decor/wall-decor/haunted-house-led-canvas-with-sound/627386. It's double the price, but 20x15 vs the 14x10 size walmart, home depot, and others have. And you may want to compare the animation from here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C-ZitmjCK0A to the one you have. If I remember right, the larger canvas had more leds and did more animation than the version I saw at big lots/walmart. But those versions may have been in demo mode and not done everything it would have done normally.


Yes, I you're right. There is more animation: the bat and owl light up in the larger CrackerBarrel canvas, but instead of the three windows lighting up, three green orbs appear around the ghost. My first thought was to return the Walmart canvas and get the Cracker Barrel one, but as luck would have it, I want both, one for the animation, the other for its larger size. Thanks scaringyou!


----------



## scaringyou (Oct 31, 2010)

grandma lise said:


> Yes, I you're right. There is more animation: the bat and owl light up in the larger CrackerBarrel canvas, but instead of the three windows lighting up, three green orbs appear around the ghost. My first thought was to return the Walmart canvas and get the Cracker Barrel one, but as luck would have it, I want both, one for the animation, the other for its larger size. Thanks scaringyou!


I'm confused... In the cracker barrel version the 5 windows light up in each of the 4 routines, so I don't know which routine you're referring to that only has the 3 green orbs instead of the windows being lit. Are you talking about the one where it sounds like a door creaking open and the windows light up one at a time? Followed by the green lights behind the ghost?


----------



## SilentRaven (Oct 4, 2015)

kuroneko said:


> My Wal-Mart has barely started Halloween and there are odds and ends of Christmas out. I don't know what is going on, because normally by now both areas are set up. Either way I am seriously disappointed in the Halloween shirt selection this year. The men's t-shirts are uninspired and mostly just dumb jokes. The women's shirts are either pop culture branded, dumb jokes, or thinner than tissue paper. I can legit read signage on the other side of the store through the fabric, and that part of the store isn't that well lit.


I'm with you on this, went to my local WM the other day, and barley any halloween stuff, mostly costumes. they had more xtmas stuff than halloween already! xmas is still a full 3 months away!


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

scaringyou said:


> I'm confused... In the cracker barrel version the 5 windows light up in each of the 4 routines, so I don't know which routine you're referring to that only has the 3 green orbs instead of the windows being lit. Are you talking about the one where it sounds like a door creaking open and the windows light up one at a time? Followed by the green lights behind the ghost?


I viewed the CrackerBarrel video, not the YouTube video you linked to until just now. When viewing the videos of the large CB canvas, the windows are lit throughout the presentation. If I'm remembering correctly from last night, the lights for the windows in the smaller Walmart canvas flash on and off during the presentation. Will check to confirm that when I get home later tonight. 

Thanks again. I plan on ordering the large canvas this weekend. I like the way the windows stay lit too.


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

I found a bag of the peanut Ghouls Mix M&Ms today so I bought them to see the colors....kinda disappointed, the purple is more of a pastel lavender...and no black???


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

So I found another haunted house canvas that I like...this time at Michaels at 50% off... https://www.michaels.com/s/Michaels...-by-ashland/10552645.html?productsource=PDPZ1 Will take a picture and post it here when it arrives. I returned the Walmart canvas and am going to get the larger one from CrackerBarrell if it's still available in two weeks.


----------



## whodudis (Sep 26, 2009)

*Anybody tried the new Walmart Deluxe Virtual Holiday Projector?*

Last year Walmart had the "Virtual Holiday Projector" for sale. It was a cheapo led projector, but included a hand full of AtmosFX videos. Looks like this year they made a deluxe version that I assume is better quality. It also includes hologram projection material that looks almost exactly the same as the stuff sold by AtmosFX. Has anyone tried this yet? 

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Hallowee...wCmmpLw7bpKD0Lg9AXc-z71MDeHBFHG4aAhXAEALw_wcB


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Has anyone seen the knockoff Beistle masks this year? I didn't see any in my travels south & haven't been to ours here yet but I'm just assuming they don't have any this year.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

grandma lise said:


> So I found another haunted house canvas that I like...this time at Michaels at 50% off... https://www.michaels.com/s/Michaels...-by-ashland/10552645.html?productsource=PDPZ1 Will take a picture and post it here when it arrives. I returned the Walmart canvas and am going to get the larger one from CrackerBarrell if it's still available in two weeks.


I really love the imagery on the canvas from Walmart and Cracker Barrel, but that little girl's scream is blood-curdling! Any way to turn off the sound and just have the lights on? Or maybe I just need to go in search of a lighted Halloween canvas, rather than an animated one.


----------

